# Kill the Ant



## christinajh

So the point of this game is to kill the ant.


Ex. 

Player 1: I squashed the ant


Player2: the ant was wereing protective armor

I threw a large rock at the ant

Make sense?


I hit ant with life saver


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

I stepped on the ant.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------



## mjs500doo

WalshKidsGoats said:


> I stepped on the ant.
> 
> Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
> www.walshkidsgoats.com


The ant was in between the grooves of your shoe!

So I had to drown the ant in water!


----------



## Frosty1

The ant is an experienced scuba diver! 

So I threw the ant off of a cliff!


----------



## milkmaid

Cute game! The invincible ant, haha!
The ant had a parachute.
I threw the ant in a fire.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

But he was wearing a fire proof suit!

I fed him to my chickens...

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

The ant is a ninja and beat up all your chickens. 

I threw the ant in a black hole to get spegetified.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

But the black hole couldn't handle all the mass


So I used sevin dust on the ant


----------



## BlissMeadows

The seven dust made him into a wizard 
so i glued the ant to the floor


----------



## JenVise

The ant removed the fireproof suit he was wearing earlier and easily escaped the glue...

So I put tempted him with poisoned watermelon


----------



## goatgirl132

he ate a part that haddent been poisened yet 

So i swung my golfclub with him on it


----------



## milkmaid

...and he leaped off just in time.
I dunked him in bleach.


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh that sniky ant!!!! 

He cought and air bubble and played dead in the air bubble till you let him up

So i poped his air bubble and dunked him again


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

And he made another air bubble 

So I dunked him in 300 degree molten tar


----------



## goatgirl132

Hes heat proof to Atleast 400*

I step on him with non grooved shoes


----------



## milkmaid

...but he had a mutation that made his exoskeleton heat-resistant.
So I threw him into Mount Doom.


----------



## christinajh

He had a paraglider handy and flew out


I put him in molasses to drown


----------



## goatgirl132

He ate his way out.
I fed him to a horse

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## milkmaid

He tasted sour, so the horse spit him out.
I turned a mad bull on him.


----------



## christinajh

The ant was a bull tamer


I ran him over with a steam roller


----------



## MollyLue9

At least, I tried to, but the ant used telekenesis to tell the steam roller to jump over him. 

So I told the ant to find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Goatzrule

The ant went to school and knows there is know end of a rainbow
The ant got sucked up by a tornado.

We should name this ant.


----------



## goatgirl132

His name will be Emily Scott rocks

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Goatzrule

His name should be Stalker.


----------



## katie

Goatzrule said:


> The ant went to school and knows there is know end of a rainbow
> The ant got sucked up by a tornado.
> 
> We should name this ant.


but the tornado carried him for 1 mile and then at his bidding the tornado laid him gently on a rock. 
So I took the eletric bug zapper to him.


----------



## Goatzrule

But he looked so cute on that rock you didn't hurt him
So I Stomped on him.


----------



## katie

He happened to be a very musculer ant and he caught my foot in midair.
So I threw him into a well.


----------



## Goatzrule

But he was like a rubber ball and bounced off the wall
So he found a girlfriend and is at her house some where.


----------



## MollyLue9

And now there are three little ants. . Teehee


----------



## Goatzrule

Baby!


----------



## katie

Oh goodness! Now we have to kill the Mom the Dad and the baby. Let's just say the mom is really dumb and the baby is like her so we stomped on them and they're dead


----------



## Goatzrule

But the ant is still hiding and know ond can find him.


----------



## christinajh

But you had a trained blood hound to sniff him out



I put him in a room with a starving anteater


----------



## Goatzrule

He made a deal with the anteater and he got out alive
I put him in boiling water


----------



## christinajh

A heat resistant suit.

So I threw him into the middle of a elephant stampede


----------



## goat luver 101

He climbed up the elephants leg

So I sent it off to mars


----------



## christinajh

He put a blow up replacement on the ship

I threw him into a batch of dog food batter at the factory


----------



## Sylvie

He was hungry and ate all the batter

I cut off his head


----------



## Goatzrule

He had doctors put his head back on.
He changed his name and moved to Mexico


----------



## AmyBoogie

I followed him to Mexico and glued him into a taco so someone would eat him.


----------



## Goatzrule

He used his weight to push out of the taco.
A shark ate him and went to the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Bonfire98

But he tasted bad so the shark spit him out on shore...

So i poured a ton of sand on him


----------



## milkmaid

He burrowed out...after all, he is an ant!

I discovered a supervirus that turns ants into rocks, and infected him with it. (Wow, now I really feel villainous!)


----------



## mjs500doo

milkmaid said:


> He burrowed out...after all, he is an ant!
> 
> I discovered a supervirus that turns ants into rocks, and infected him with it. (Wow, now I really feel villainous!)


But we found out his blood contains the antivirus, and was unphased.

I put him in a jar of vinegar and gave him to a science professor for studying anatomy.


----------



## Goatzrule

But he made a hole in the jar and got out
He got trampled by horses


----------



## Scottyhorse

But crawled into a crack into the horses hoof.

So I put him in a blender and blended him to little bits, then I burned those little bits and dissolved them in the water. Mwahahaha.


----------



## Goatzrule

I don't know how to respond


----------



## mjs500doo

Scottyhorse said:


> But crawled into a crack into the horses hoof.
> 
> So I put him in a blender and blended him to little bits, then I burned those little bits and dissolved them in the water. Mwahahaha.


He's a freak of a mutant, doing that actually strengthened his exoskeleton, and he fused back together in the water. He swam to the surface and crawled out.

Oops! I poured cement in my garage and he just "happened" to be in the way!


----------



## AmyBoogie

As it happened he had on his super shield and the cement didn't stick to him, he crawled out unharmed.

I put him in the blender with my husband's morning smoothie


----------



## Goatzrule

But before you turned on the blender he got scouped out
I sent him to Pluto but the ship blew up


----------



## MoKa-Farms

He survived and he was wearing a space suit and miraculously had enough oxygen to float back to Earth, so I chopped him into bits with an ax and put the bits into a river and the bits floated away


----------



## christinajh

The bits floated into a science lab were they were fusing rock atoms back together, and got fused together him self. 

I dumped him into a jug if super acidic acid that is deigned to kill certain ants.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Fortunately, he is not one of those types of ants, so he waited for you to open the lid on your acid (sick freak, wanting to actually see what acid did to the any), and he escaped. 

I sent him to work with my spouse, who happens to know some people who could put the ant in a nuclear missile silo, and the next day we conveniently had a reason to launch said missile. The reason the mushroom cloud was so epic? A special "ingredi-Ant" was at ground zero.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The ant managed to escape through a crack and escaped!

I chopped the ant up, divided it into 5 parts, and sent the five bags with ant-parts in it to different part of the world.


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately, the ant got lost in the mail and all the pieces ended up in the same dead letter office. After sewing himself back together he crawled through the air vent and escaped. 

The next day USA, Russia, and China all turned their HARP systems on at the same time. This created a super storm that swept up the ant and froze him deep inside the new North American Glacier.


----------



## milkmaid

By heaving his weight just the right amount in just the right direction, the ant managed to slow Earth's orbit, making the planet begin to slowly spiral toward the sun. As it drew closer, the ice melted, releasing the ant. The ant heaved again, correcting the orbit.

So I fed him to my goat Eunice, whose sour personality would pickle anyone. Lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The ant pries the goats mouth open after you've left, and jumps away happily

So I light him on fire


----------



## Goatzrule

But he is fire proof so he just walked away.
so I gave him to a snake


----------



## littlegoatgirl

But he pokes the snake in the eye before he can do anything.

So I put him under a rock and put both the ant and the rock in a cup and pour water in it, drowning him


----------



## Goatzrule

but the water makes the rock lighter and the ant is a very good swimmer so he pushes the rock out of the water 
So I flicked him into the water with an over flow of ant eating fish


----------

